# Experienced HUD Property Preservation Vendors Needed



## PKMG-VM

P.K. Management Group, Inc. is proud to be the Awardee for the following HUD 3.6 projects and that we are the new, single FSM for the following areas: 4-S [NV and ID]; 3-A [IL]; 4-A [IN and KY]; 6-A [TN, MS and AL].

WE ARE SOURCING FOR DIRECT VENDORS WHO MAY HAVE WORKED FOR ANY OTHER FSM's SUCH AS A2Z, AMS, CITYSIDE, COOPER-CITIWEST OR INNOTION UNDER PREVIOUS HUD CONTRACTS. 

Our goal is simple, PKMG wants to be the DIRECT pipeline of all work orders to local Inspectors, Preservationists, WDO and Environmental vendors. All vendors, small, medium and large are urged to contact us at [email protected] to get a Registration Form or visit www.pkmg.net 
We would like to have you on board with PKMG to continue the high level of service which you and your company can provide.


----------



## mtmtnman

How much did you undercut you competitor to get this contract?? The pricing being offered as of late from all vendors is a race to the bottom.....


----------



## Isitworthit

Is your price list available? :whistling2:


----------



## PrestigiousLLC

:furious:


----------



## Zuse

Do you have a price list, could you plz post it.thx in-advance.


----------



## GTX63

I had to add them to my spam list.


----------



## hammerhead

This isnt Craigslist. NO price sheet then dont bother posting.


----------



## ontimepres

Well I guess I should give them a pat on the back that they want to work directly instead of having subs and subs and subs but their price list, last time I saw it, was a joke


----------



## Splinterpicker

PKMG-VM said:


> P.K. Management Group, Inc. is proud to be the Awardee for the following HUD 3.6 projects and that we are the new, single FSM for the following areas: 4-S [NV and ID]; 3-A [IL]; 4-A [IN and KY]; 6-A [TN, MS and AL].
> 
> WE ARE SOURCING FOR DIRECT VENDORS WHO MAY HAVE WORKED FOR ANY OTHER FSM's SUCH AS A2Z, AMS, CITYSIDE, COOPER-CITIWEST OR INNOTION UNDER PREVIOUS HUD CONTRACTS.
> 
> Our goal is simple, PKMG wants to be the DIRECT pipeline of all work orders to local Inspectors, Preservationists, WDO and Environmental vendors. All vendors, small, medium and large are urged to contact us at [email protected] to get a Registration Form or visit www.pkmg.net
> We would like to have you on board with PKMG to continue the high level of service which you and your company can provide.


 

ADMIN Do these types of companies have to do an introduction ?? If we vendors have to shouldnt they ??


----------



## Cleanupman

You can not be fricken serious....you go out and screw every vendor that agreed in good faith to work with you and now you come into the sancuary where we bitch about your crap fees and expect us to jump up and down???? 
Furthermore you have no quality of service your service is crap since that is what you pay for.....
YOUR PRICE LIST IS LOWER THAN 3RD LEVEL SUBS....GET A GRIP....
I love how this person hides behingd the moniker.....The head of VM is Les Sternberg....is that who has posted?????


----------



## BPWY

Look at the original post date.


They did a spam the board one and done internet version of a drive by.


----------



## Cleanupman

so not only do they have technology they abuse it....
How did this pop up if it was posted in Oct????

Sorry I'm technologically challenged:whistling2::innocent:


----------



## BRADSConst

Cleanupman said:


> so not only do they have technology they abuse it....
> How did this pop up if it was posted in Oct????
> 
> Sorry I'm technologically challenged:whistling2::innocent:


Someone searched an old thread and then made comment essentially bringing it back to life


----------



## BPWY

Brad would be right. 


PKMG was a search term and then a post was made on the subject, yesterday I believe.

Not saying that poster was out of line, just explaining how it popped up.


----------



## Execleaning

Don't waste your time with these jokers.
PK Management will work you and your company into bankruptcy.
Their pay structure is laughable.
They are paying prices that haven't been acceptable since the Great Depression


----------



## Crawdad

This is one of the three companies who've contacted me this spring. Thanks for the info, I'll stay away from them.


----------



## 68W30

we need the companies we would rather not work for list


----------



## Cleanupman

PKMG-VM said:


> P.K. Management Group, Inc. is proud to be the Awardee for the following HUD 3.6 projects and that we are the new, single FSM for the following areas: 4-S [NV and ID]; 3-A [IL]; 4-A [IN and KY]; 6-A [TN, MS and AL].
> 
> WE ARE SOURCING FOR DIRECT VENDORS WHO MAY HAVE WORKED FOR ANY OTHER FSM's SUCH AS A2Z, AMS, CITYSIDE, COOPER-CITIWEST OR INNOTION UNDER PREVIOUS HUD CONTRACTS.
> 
> Our goal is simple, PKMG wants to be the DIRECT pipeline of all work orders to local Inspectors, Preservationists, WDO and Environmental vendors. All vendors, small, medium and large are urged to contact us at [email protected] to get a Registration Form or visit www.pkmg.net
> We would like to have you on board with PKMG to continue the high level of service which you and your company can provide.


So calling companies and negotiating fees and then forcing fees at 65% less than agreed upon during negotiations is't working out for you huh?????


----------



## reoPROS

Oh i see you know these rapist too. They screw you harder than long don wong. Their pricing is below way below min wage. They are making a killing on you and in return bleeding you dry. They are a joke. Dont worry, making connections with hud wait till they find out how they are ripping vendors off.


----------



## JoeInPI

3 years!!! lol!


----------



## AceVentura

reoPROS said:


> Oh i see you know these rapist too. They screw you harder than long don wong. Their pricing is below way below min wage. They are making a killing on you and in return bleeding you dry. They are a joke. Dont worry, making connections with hud wait till they find out how they are ripping vendors off.



Here is some information that can make your life easier.

Accept the fact that the thirteenth amendment of the United States Constitution does not apply to you, or us, as the slaves of the property preservation industry. We as Civil Servants were not granted civil rights or rights under the thirteenth amendment of the United States Constitution for that matter.

We are not "We The People" We are "We the Slaves"

If you can manage to skip all steps between and accept you do not have civil rights, and the constitution does not protect you will have bypassed the entire fight of the game and made it easier on your self.

Just skip your mindset and do the following

Shoot an email over to HUD explaining that you understand that you do not hold civil rights, and that the thirteenth amendment of the United States Constitution does not apply to you.

Better off just getting that signed into an Affidavit right away, then you have fully clarified that you understand your position.

Doing this will get you just as far as anything else.


----------



## safeguard dropout

AceVentura said:


> Here is some information that can make your life easier.
> 
> Accept the fact that the thirteenth amendment of the United States Constitution does not apply to you, or us, as the slaves of the property preservation industry. We as Civil Servants were not granted civil rights or rights under the thirteenth amendment of the United States Constitution for that matter.
> 
> We are not "We The People" We are "We the Slaves"
> 
> If you can manage to skip all steps between and accept you do not have civil rights, and the constitution does not protect you will have bypassed the entire fight of the game and made it easier on your self.
> 
> Just skip your mindset and do the following
> 
> Shoot an email over to HUD explaining that you understand that you do not hold civil rights, and that the thirteenth amendment of the United States Constitution does not apply to you.
> 
> Better off just getting that signed into an Affidavit right away, then you have fully clarified that you understand your position.
> 
> Doing this will get you just as far as anything else.


I will not argue with you, because I know not what the hell you are talking about.

What I will do is this. I will toss a little vodka in my orange juice this morning and raise my glass to all our heroes, fallen and standing, who fought to keep and preserve our right to say what we want to.


----------



## MidWestSwindler

I've seen thier price list. Laughable at best.


----------



## WestTn

I agree. We looking into working for them and I would have made lower than minimum wage if I'd have started


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

